# Baby Muscovy Duck-(Dewie)



## Sushifreak (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Folks,

About a month ago, I rescued a baby duck from a farm. He/she was a day away from death but he's doing great now. I live in a rental apartment so obviosly I can't keep him forever. 

I'm hoping that I can find someone who has a hobby farm and a great love of animals to take him. Please let me know if you can give him this or know of anyone who has a hobby farm (with other ducks hopefully). I will only accept a person who eats compassion and love and harmony for animals. 

He needs a home where he will protected at night from predetors and most importantly, someone who will pay attention to him and LOVE him. He LOVES pets on his head (falls into a deep sleep when I do that) He wags his tail like a dog when I turn over flower pots because he knows there will be tasty bugs there. 

He is the coolest animal I've ever been blessed enough to rescue. Its ripping my heart apart thinking that I won't find him an awesome home. I'm willing to pay for his feed in exchange for the peace of knowing that he will be safe and loved.

Please PM me for my home number if you think you can help.
Have a great day


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

If you can plan ahead a little I can build a place for him here in Victoria. 
There is a pond and two acres and no cats..........yet.

the pond has lots of "duckweed" and other plants and around the corner there is .......another pond I'm working on.........loaded with plants. 

I'm thinking a rabbit hutch at night?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Sushifreak said:


> I will only accept a person who eats compassion and love and harmony for animals.


I gotta say, that's one of the weirder sentences I've ever read on BCA LOL

I hope you find a good home for the little one, muscovies have so much personality! I would love to take him, I have a huge yard but silly Sechelt by-law doesn't allow chickens or ducks (even tho I back onto a greenbelt and am not "downtown")

Best of luck! They are awesome slug/pest control for the garden!


----------



## Sushifreak (Apr 14, 2011)

Keri said:


> I gotta say, that's one of the weirder sentences I've ever read on BCA LOL
> 
> I actually stole that from a personal ad I wonder if he got the girl with that line:lol:
> 
> I pray every day that I find this Duckie a great home. He was the only survivor so he has a great will to live.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

*Harry Hogler's Richmond Country Market*

I go to the Richmond Country Market every Sunday to do my grocery shopping. This is a great place because it has great fruit and vegetables as well as it is pet and animal friendly. Anyways I'll get to the point. The market is located on a few acres and has two fair size ponds. They have a few different types of ducks there,including Moscovies. I asked the cashier about your little one and she said that they would take it in. I'm sure this would be a good place as it has lots of space and other honker types.


----------



## Sushifreak (Apr 14, 2011)

Vman said:


> I go to the Richmond Country Market every Sunday to do my grocery shopping. This is a great place because it has great fruit and vegetables as well as it is pet and animal friendly. Anyways I'll get to the point. The market is located on a few acres and has two fair size ponds. They have a few different types of ducks there,including Moscovies. I asked the cashier about your little one and she said that they would take it in. I'm sure this would be a good place as it has lots of space and other honker types.


Hey Vman,

I pm'd you. Thanks for taking the time to help So very,very much appreciated.


----------



## Sushifreak (Apr 14, 2011)

I made a youtube channel for Dewie for anyone who's interested in helping him find a home. I take him to the pond everyday and he's very popular. Humans gravitate towards him. He ignores the ducks but runs to humans.

He's not fully feathered yet so he's about one month or so from having to be rehomed.


----------



## concentida (Jul 13, 2011)

OMG! he is soooo cute! I love the one of him having the bath in the fountain. He is so sweet! good luck re-homing him. He looks so people friendly he will need a special home.


----------

